# Compra-venta > Compro >  RADIO DESAPARICIÓN

## germangarciamagia

Hola a todos! Estoy interesado en adquirir la radio de desaparición (the vanidhing radio) de segunda mano. Si alguien está interesado en vender este juego, que se ponga en contacto conmigo en germangl@ymail.com (con y de Yahoo).

Muchas gracias.

Saludos,

Germán.

----------

